
Coronavirus Forces Bureau to Suspend Census Field Operations Until April 1 - rolph
https://www.npr.org/2020/03/18/817841085/coronavirus-forces-bureau-to-suspend-census-field-operations-until-april-1
======
rolph
2 weeks...perhaps in 2 weeks time it will be obvious how serious this is. i
hope a serious consideration of the problem will follow.

